# NS Catches up with Large Scale Battery Operations



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wellll...... Norfolk and Southern finally caught up with the Large Scale Hobbiests and just released their battery powered sort of GP-38....

What a fabulous looking piece..... ( model????????) 











I understand that the REVOLUTION receiver is on the fireman's control panel...









The transmitter is in a special pouch at the engineer's right hand.............. 

Oh yeah. I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'm selling too...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice loco, interesting paint scheme, Bridgewerks on board i assume....


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan you might like to read up more on this thread I posted a few days ago Life imitates art. and the opions posted there.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 03 Oct 2009 07:27 AM 
Stan you might like to read up more on this thread I posted a few days ago Life imitates art. and the opions posted there. Thank you, Tony. I knew I had seen a post on the locomotive but couldn't remember where. I just should have replied there. 

Thanks for pointing me to your post...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Stan, I agree I really like the color scheme on that hybrid locomotive. I read about it in Trains magazine, being developed by NS and Penn State University and built/modified in the Altoona works. What made an impression on me, though, is that it has 1028 (I think that's right) 12 volt lead acid car/truck batteries in it. Now that is what I call brute force!!!!! How would you like the job of monitoring the water level in that bank of batteries??!!

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One ugly engine. beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder how many hours they get out of one charge?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They had to wait for the revolution 'cause they were worried about another TE on the same frequency and channel.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Stan, I love that paint scheme!!


----------

